# Experience with Luminox watches?



## alberto

I've had a Marathon Navigator (tritium) for a couple of years and like it but it's showing some wear and one of the vials has detached itself. So I'm looking for something similar, such as a Luminox. Can anyone tell me if this would be a good choice -- or if something else would be better.


----------



## Jumpmaster

I have one and it works great...(mine doesn't say "NAVY SEALS" on it...which is dandy since I'm not one...always thought it was corny for them to put that on the face, but I guess that's marketing. Kind of hard to find them without that on the face though...)

BTW, I got the same model my drill sergeant had...That should tell you something about its durability. 

JM-99


----------



## LEDGloworm

Hi
For tritium watches, nite make some stunning examples. I have a nite GX40. It's build quality is amazing and the illumination is not only good but attractive also. I agree with *Jumpmaster* with regards to the Navy Seals remark (It looks tacky if you are not a Navy Seal). The nite range are stylish, robust and they do the job. A great all rounder IMHO. Here is a link to a website so you can have a look at them.
www.h3products.com or www.nitewatches.com
Let me know what you think.


----------



## matt_j

Since life of the paramedic in NYC is so freaking tuff I broke 3 Navy Seal watches. Navy Seals got nothing on me. Obviously that was said with lots of sarcasm but the fact still stands that I broke three of them. They were the basic ones. I cracked the window in half in all cases. After that I got the steel carbon case one and it served me well.

I love the brightness of the nighttime illumination. You just can't beat it. Otherwise it's a pretty regular watch.

Want to take it a step further get a marathon tsar ($425).


----------



## GarageBoy

The Marathon TSAR is less bright, but more durable and more worth it


----------



## alberto

Thanks for the replies. 

I like the recommended Nite Watches but they don't seem to be easily available in the U.S. 

And I agree, I too don't like the cheesy "SEAL Team", "SR-71 Blackbird", and "F-16" labels on the Luminox brand. Makes them seem like little kids' watches. I'll keep looking, although I really like tritium.


----------



## drizzle

Not all of the Luminox Watches have the military or dive motif. I bought one that looked nice and was among the less expensive models.

I have two complaints. After having it for a short time (but after the even shorter warranty period) it developed a problem where it would run fine for a few days then all of a sudden be off by more than an hour. Apparently it needs cleaning which I still haven't done. I suppose that will fix it. It's just my angry stubbornness that keeps me from sending it away to be cleaned. For that kind of money it shouldn't go bad so quickly.

The other problem was my fault due to my inexperience with Tritium watches. The model I have has black hands and markings on a white face. The problem with this is that in low light (but not dark) situations when the watch is hard to read "normally" the tritium sort of blends into the face and doesn't really help. I have to cup my hand over it to make it _darker_ in order to read it.


----------



## [email protected]

I like my orange H3 "Unterwasser"


----------



## ibcj

I bought a Luminox stainless steel watch with a rubber wriststrap seven years ago. I wore this as my daily watch for over 5 years and it has held up remarkably well. There are dings in the bezel, but no scratches to the crystal. I haven't even changed the battery. While I have read some negative reviews, personally I am very happy. I can say that there are different quality Luminox watches with different quality crystals and it may be that you get what you pay for.


----------



## alphamicro

I bought a Luminox Ultimate Field watch (model 807) last month. I wanted a tritium watch (was thinking dive watch type originally) and did a lot of reading before I decided on it. I obviously don't have any long term experience with it, but my short time experience is good. It's very easy to read at night and keeps very good time (almost as good as a couple of Seiko Perpetual Calendar models I have). I added a deployment clasp (deployant for the watch snobs) but kept the original leather band. Very sharp looking (IMO) if you don't want a dive watch.

If you are looking for a GREAT deal, check out the Luminox for sale in Non-Lights. Unforgiven has a titanium Luminox dive watch (model 3602 I believe) for $199 plus shipping http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=98348. Those go on the internet for over $300. I PMed him about the watch. He has only had it for a few months. I've heard before that the lower end Luminox dive watches (Navy Seal?) aren't as bullet proof due to having a fiberglass reinforced body. I've got three titanium watches already (although not Luminox) and know that they are very lightweight as well as very strong. If you're just checking out Luminox watches in general, the place I found with the best selection, descriptions, return policy, and prices (with free shipping!) was Gemday. (http://www.gemday.com)


----------



## Grummond

Alberto.

I was thinking about buying a Marathon tritium and would like to ask you if it’s possible to send the watch back and have the vial re-attached?

I was wondering with these watches if it’s possible to have the tritium vials replaced when they eventually go dim or if once they go dim then that’s it?

The reason I ask is because my Grandfather died early this year and I was given a little money from my Mother and rather than just use the money on daily things it seems more appropriate and meaningful to buy something that I can treasure and something that will last.

I already have a digital watch (a Suunto Vector) with all the whistles and bells such as altimeter and so on but I think most would agree that an analogue watch simply has much more character and in 20 years will still look stylish where a digital watch seems more like a computer and as time goes by an older digital watch looks like yesterdays technology.

Oh I know what you guys mean about the Navy Seals thing printed on the face, I can remember back in the 80’s there was a time in England where you could not buy a t-shirt with out having something moronic printed on it like “I am a submarine driver” or “Texas Ranger”.





Simon.


----------



## dbedit

I purchased a Lumi (without the cheesy navy seals print) a few years back to replace my Rolex Sub (I travel a lot and prefer not to get knocked in the head because someone likes my watch). I have not had any trouble with my Lumi and wear it every day 24/7...I am rough on a watch and have learned to look for certain qualities. One of my favorite on my Lumi is it has a Saphire Crystal (like the Rolex), it is very scratch resistant but from what I understand it is a bit brittle and does not hold up well to a direct blow.


----------



## fluorescent

I'm another fan of the H3 watches from MB-Microtec


----------



## think0011

Buyer Beware of Luminox Watches.....

I had a bad experience with a brand new Navy Seal Dive Watch which leaked. After some research, I guess I am not the only one who has a leaky watch.

http://www.complaints.com/2005/december/30/Luminox_Watches_-_Don_t_Buy_One_8998.htm


----------



## Kiessling

I have got this one for more than a year now:












No problems so far, but Luminox watches just aren't top notch watches. I handled a few Breitlings et al, and there was no comparison. There also was a slight price difference, of course :green:, which is why I got the Luminox. For now 

bernie


----------



## geepondy

I am thinking of getting a Marine Series Luminox. It's a bit smaller then some as I only have a 6.75" wrist and can be had for the low $200's. I wish it had a sapphire lens but you gotta consider the price consideration. I generally read good reviews of Luminox watches on the web as being pretty solid watches. It would suck if I bought one and it leaked though.


----------



## BIGIRON

Alberto, you have PM.


----------



## BIGIRON

The Marathon Navigator is my everyday hard use watch. Very light, thin and tough. Not bulky with sharp edges like the Lumi or Traser. Lots of miles and hard knocks with no problems. My wife has the basic Marathon without the rotating bezel for her knock around watch. No problems either but it doesn't get the rough treatment mine does.

I got one of the basic Trasers on sale at LAPoliceGear. Great deal for $99. Very bright and is obviously the exact same movement and face as the Lumi seals. 

Have one of the Lumi seal watches - stainless with composite bezel - came with rubber strap but I put the upgraded stainless/carbon bracelet on it. Heavy and bulky but bright and lets you know what time it is.

My favorite dress up watch by far is the Lumi Dress Field. All stainless and lacking the Rambo functions. No longer available.

To me, the only reason for any of these watches is the trits. Without them, they'd be about like a $25 Timex.

I most certainly agree that if you want to wear something that says "Ranger" or "Seal" or "Police" then you should first be one.


----------



## StuGatz

I have/had four Luminox watches and every one has held up very well. I especially like my two titanium versions. 

I do not like or have any version with the Seal logo on the face. Just seems silly to have that although the rep advised that they keep the logo on the back of the case as a nod to the Seal Teams for which it was allegedly originally made for.


----------



## subiedriver1990

I was wondering what model Luminox you have? i have an 1887 model with the same colored dial, slightly different face set-up from yours. i liked the way yours looked..


----------



## cave dave

Check out Ball Watches. I have no idea how much they cost. I suspect its one of those "If you have to ask ..."

http://www.ballwatch.com/


----------



## cave dave

deleted double post


----------



## Monocrom

Whenever taking a chance on a new product, especially one that seems to have gotten a few complaints, always pay with a credit card.

If it falls apart on you, and the company won't honor the warranty or gives you the runaround; just do a credit card charge-back.


----------



## stockae92

I think Ball's pricing is getting up there with Omega (pre co-axial movement) and Tag Heuer

they are very nice, great detail and finish. and i really like their design and construction. 

for the price, i won't use them as my beater


----------



## BigBluefish

I really like that Ball Fireman, with the green numerals.


----------



## Patriot

Nice collection *BigIron*. That calls for a family portrait ya know.


----------



## Kiwi_sg

I have had the Ball Night Train Fireman watch for a couple of months and really like it. Very bright! Too early to say how it stands up to wear and tear.


----------



## Survivor_One

I have the luminox Seal Dive Series 2 (retails for 199). I got it for christmas in 2007. It has been extremely reliable, and has lasted well without getting any scratches on the crystal, and i'm pretty tough on my equipment.

Pros:
The tritium is very easy to read at night / dusk etc. I love the fact that i don't have to turn on a light to see if it is now legal time to hunt in the morning. (1/2 hr before sunrise).

Cons: the strap is made to be comfortable, but replaceable. I have worn through a few of these so far, and i might recommend one of the heavier bands like the rubber or steel bands.

Hope that helps in your descision!
--------------------------------------------------------
Leather working DIY Tips, Tricks etc. More being added daily!


----------



## brucec

I have an original Navy Seal dive watch from 1997 which I got during grad school. It's about at its 1/2 life now, but still going strong. I used it every day for about 4 years. It's my dive/swimming/water sports watch now. I've had other dive watches, but this one is comfortable to wear with or without a wetsuit and it's great for night diving, obviously. I've never had any problems with it and it still keeps good time. It's even been chewed up repeatedly by my dog when she was a puppy. Actually, I'm pretty impressed overall by how well it's held up.

You guys are too sensitive about the Navy Seal badging. It's tastefully done on this watch and is there to show the heritage of the watch, not proclaim its owner as a Navy Seal. I am also not a "Seamaster" nor am I a "Submariner", but wear those watches too without any pretense that I should actually be one to rightfully wear them. Ever driven a Wrangler, Cherokee, Ranger, etc? It's just a model name, guys.


----------



## BIGIRON

TKS Patriot. I'm not set up to post pics, but if you'll PM me an email address, I'll email you a pic and you can post it for me. Please.

Bruce, you're right about us being sensitive to the badges/labels. I know I have a real personal problem with the VietNam hero posers, so I guess that carries over.


----------



## brucec

BIGIRON said:


> TKS Patriot. I'm not set up to post pics, but if you'll PM me an email address, I'll email you a pic and you can post it for me. Please.
> 
> Bruce, you're right about us being sensitive to the badges/labels. I know I have a real personal problem with the VietNam hero posers, so I guess that carries over.


 
I completely understand that some subjects are obviously more sensitive. There is little chance anyone is going to name a watch or car "Optical Physicist", so I'm in the clear. Fortunately you haven't seen me wearing my C.I.A. t-shirt.  Which I bought as a joke...on myself, I guess...:thinking:


----------

